
EU Referendum results data - mgdo
http://www.electoralcommission.org.uk/find-information-by-subject/elections-and-referendums/upcoming-elections-and-referendums/eu-referendum/electorate-and-count-information
======
badsock
What I found surprising is how close it was in places that are being cast as
representing one side or the other. Scotland, which is portayed as wanting to
remain in the EU so much that independance is now likely, still had 38%
wanting to leave. Wales, which is being painted as being in solidarity with
(non-London) England, still had 47% wanting to remain.

------
dom96
Very nice data. But strangely Northern Ireland has no detailed area
information. Every other region seems to.

~~~
samwillis
Northern Ireland was counted as one block, there was no regional voting.

~~~
egeekuk
There was some breakdown for Northern Ireland, but I haven't found the raw
figures

See the map here -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu_referendum/results](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/politics/eu_referendum/results)

(Edited added see the map for clarity)

